# SVO's "Friendship Rewards" Program



## nodge (Jan 22, 2010)

Check out this ebay listing.  It details the current timeshare pitch offers SVO is giving out.   According to his listing, here are the current deals:

_Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas in Maui - $798

   - 6 days/5 night in a studio villa

   - $185 Avis rental car voucher

   - $75 resort certificate for food / incidentals  


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas in Kauai - $798

   - 6 days/5 night in a studio villa

   - $185 Avis rental car voucher

   - $75 resort certificate for food / incidentals  


Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort in Cancun - $389

   - 5 days/4 night in a studio villa

   - $100 resort certificate for food / incidentals  


Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas in Avon, CO - $389

   - 5 days/4 night in a one bedroom deluxe villa

   - $100 resort certificate for food / incidentals   


Westin Mission Hills Resort & Villas in Rancho Mirage, CA - $249

   - 4 days/3 night in a one bedroom deluxe villa

   - $100 resort certificate for food / incidentals _

He's charging $15 to be his friend, which then qualifies him to submit your name to SVO to take advantage of these deals.  What a guy.

If true, it does provide a nice summary of the current SVO promotion offers available, but I bet each offer is limited to residents of particular states.

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2010)

This is against Starwood rules - you are NOT allowed to post Ads soliciting referrals.

Something tells me this Ad won't be up much longer....


----------



## James1975NY (Jan 22, 2010)

nodge said:


> Check out this ebay listing.  It details the current timeshare pitch offers SVO is giving out.   According to his listing, here are the current deals:
> 
> _Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas in Maui - $798
> 
> ...



I don't even know what to say.


----------



## clsmit (Jan 24, 2010)

The listing is still up as of right now (10pm ET on 24 Jan 2010). Amazing. Where are the Starwood lurkers when we need them?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

A little bird tells me that nothing will happen until they are back in the office tomorrow....


----------



## nodge (Jan 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> This is against Starwood rules - you are NOT allowed to post Ads soliciting referrals.



How right you are.  From the "Friendship Rewards" rules posted on mystarcentral.com . . . . 

_"MARKETING AND SALES ACTIVITIES

Owners are prohibited from engaging in any advertising or promotions to produce Guest(s) names, including Internet advertising or promotions." _

Those rules also say . . . 

_"TERM OF PROGRAM

The Friendship Rewards Program began June 1, 2003, and ends on December 31, 2009."_

So there really isn't much value in spending $15 to be that guy's friend, unless, of course, someone really needs a friend anyway and doesn't want to put the time into it to earn one the old fashioned way.  

-nodge


----------



## clsmit (Jan 24, 2010)

nodge said:


> So there really isn't much value in spending $15 to be that guy's friend, unless, of course, someone really needs a friend anyway and doesn't want to put the time into it to earn one the old fashioned way.
> -nodge



I'm thinking you're right, nodge. On Facebook you can get friends for free! :rofl:


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

clsmit said:


> I'm thinking you're right, nodge. On Facebook you can get friends for free! :rofl:



And on TUG!


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 25, 2010)

...and yet another similar auction (this time for $20!).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350304181408


----------



## nodge (Jan 25, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> ...and yet another similar auction (this time for $20!).[/URL]



According to a documentary I saw on HBO the other night, there is a street corner in the south Bronx where $20 will get you a lot more from such "friends."

On the plus side, 20% is going to charity.  I think that is important when selecting a store bought friend.

-nodge


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 25, 2010)

*Expiry date not updated online?*



nodge said:


> The Friendship Rewards Program began June 1, 2003, and ends on December 31, 2009."



A few weeks ago, we booked my sister in at WKORV under the program (exact same prices, terms, etc as listed) for July 2010...


----------



## nodge (Jan 25, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> A few weeks ago, we booked my sister in at WKORV under the program (exact same prices, terms, etc as listed) for July 2010...



Yes.  SVO appears to still be honoring this program's terms despite the posted expiration date passing.

MSC is still touting the third Maui property that is "expected to open fall 2011," despite the fact that it placed the project on an indefinite hold over a year ago.  So I suspect no one at SVO has gotten around to updating the online info on the "Friendship Rewards" program either.

If your sister ends up buying, the posted expiration date could give SVO grounds to deny your 20,000 StarPoint bonus for the referral.  If she is serious about buying, I'd get that issue cleared-up with SVO, IN WRITING, before or at least at the time of her developer purchase.  

Then again, if she is serious about buying from the developer, there are much larger issues that need to be addressed.

-nodge

Oh Yeah, if your Sis hasn't sat through a SVO timeshare pitch yet, she should read this to mentally prepare herself.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 25, 2010)

*BC residents can skip the presentation*



nodge said:


> Oh Yeah, if your Sis hasn't sat through a SVO timeshare pitch yet, she should read this to mentally prepare herself.



One of the nice things about being located in British Columbia is that (at least for the Hawaii properties) they can't force you to attend the timeshare presentation.  They're quite specific about mentioning that when they contact you to confirm the details of the booking, etc.

I can't remember if they just add a few $'s on to the price or not.  For some reason, I seem to recall an extra $50 or something -- I'll have to ask her what they said to her.

We had other friends who went last year under the same "no obligation to attend the timeshare presentation" deal, and they had no one on their case.  I think they got an envelope at check-in with an offer to attend, and they decided on the last day to do so and collect the bonus SPG points.

Of course, they'll make lots of offers to get you to attend if they can get you to...  My sister has no intention of buying (SVN doesn't fit their vacation pattern)


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2010)

A gentle reminder - please attack the issues - not other posters.  

Any further remarks about other posters will be deleted.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 26, 2010)

How about when the poster is the issue?
{e.g. when they spin and spew crap...}


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> How about when the poster is the issue?
> {e.g. when they spin and spew crap...}




Then click that little triangle button and report it!


----------



## nodge (Jan 26, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> . . .{e.g. when they spin and spew crap...}



Maybe we should set up a port-o-pottie for that.   

Hmmmm.. . . . Now where should we put it?   

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

I could use it right here next to my computer for all the stuff I have to delete around here!


----------

